# Hand and Foot Prints....



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I love to see my great grands tiny finger prints and toe prints on cards...warms my heart...so feast your eyes on all these adorable little finger prints or toe prints and you can give a gift from the heart....Hugs..laugh every time I see the John Deere tractor one....


Hand and Foot Loves


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

There's blank canvas bags you can get in the craft stores, my oldest have lasted 17 years now with tube acrylic paint prints. Tote with joy! :happy2: 

(Note to moms: Catch 'em when they're little & print print print)


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

So cute! I wish I was ingenious enough to think things like that up. I always have to get ideas from other people & then wish I'd thought of it!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

You have some great ones posted there. Thanks for sharing. I especially love the fish mugs!


----------

